# Latest news from BowTech...



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Always knew Bowtech was a lotta bull! lol   

Rick


----------



## TECbownut (Dec 25, 2002)

bowtech shooter after the very sour taste that your company left in my mouth i have bought another Bowtech, the Pro 38, can you give me the specifics of how to effectively set up this bow? what is the centershot measurement? i will mainly be using for 3d. was thinking Shrewd v-bar with devibe back bars and doinker 32" satbilizer with copper johns ANTS sight and GKF Infiniti Rest. with the bow set at 65 lb. was going with the PSE Carbon Force 300 Comp. Pro. let me know what ya think.......i really enjoy hearing the updates from you on these forums, you really seem to care about a company that has so much controversy around it......hang in there!!!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter,

I don`t understand why BowTech will pay a bull rider to wear the BowTech logo on his shirt But WON`T sponsor a professional archer to shoot their product in competition! Or did I misunderstand that BowTech has NO professional archery program??


----------



## Lonewolf92c (Oct 1, 2002)

*Simple!*



deadx said:


> *BowTech_Shooter,
> 
> I don`t understand why BowTech will pay a bull rider to wear the BowTech logo on his shirt But WON`T sponsor a professional archer to shoot their product in competition! Or did I misunderstand that BowTech has NO professional archery program??  *


It is a simple manner of several things:
1) exposure...think how many hundreds of thousands or even millions of people are watching Pro Rodeo..growing each year..versus watching professional archery. I agree that I would love to see more archery on TV but the reality is that you can always watch pro Rodeo!
2) Audience...take a poll of how many folks that watch/participate/follow rodeo are also outdoorsman. I bet it's greater than 90%. it would be like getting exposure to NASCAR for Bowtech. Would be a great coup. 
3) While Bowtech does not, to my understanding, sponsor any pro shooters, they have a VERY LIBERAL coop proram making it possible for the average club/pro-shop guy to be in the field/competing with a Bowtech in his hand. Would you, as a company owner, rather see 1 or 2 guys with full ride Bowtech sponsorship that only a handful of people see or 200 guys all across the country beating the bush at the local 3D and Spot competitions.

Hell they must be liberal as I am being considered to shoot a Pro shop shooter bow!!

I agree principal with in sport support, but this look like a great route to get more Bowtechs out there, increase market share, increase revenue and ultimately be in a position to give more back to the archery community!

Just my humble opinion!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Howdy again Lonewolf92!
I see your point. It looks like a slightly different tack than the Matthews program but I guess time will tell as to its effectiveness. As for myself I have approached my local pro shop owner who also sells Matthews and have asked him to consider me for a co-op bow from BowTech should things work out between him and BowTech and he gets the dealership. Really, REALLY like that Pro 40 Dually. In my opinion BowTech made a very smart move in adding more dual cam bows to their line.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

TECbownut said:


> *bowtech shooter after the very sour taste that your company left in my mouth i have bought another Bowtech, the Pro 38, can you give me the specifics of how to effectively set up this bow? what is the centershot measurement? i will mainly be using for 3d. was thinking Shrewd v-bar with devibe back bars and doinker 32" satbilizer with copper johns ANTS sight and GKF Infiniti Rest. with the bow set at 65 lb. was going with the PSE Carbon Force 300 Comp. Pro. let me know what ya think.......i really enjoy hearing the updates from you on these forums, you really seem to care about a company that has so much controversy around it......hang in there!!! *



TECbownut, That sounds like a darn nice set up to me. Try starting the center shot at 3/4" from the sight window and tune from there. IMHO, group tuning is a great way to tune any bow especially a single cam bow. 

Good luck, Pat


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Lonewolf92 makes a lot of valid points. 

The PBR is an untapped resource and at the PBR rodeo in Atlanta last weekend they had 33,000 in attendence plus all the TV coverage. Hmmm...

How many poeple generally attend a National Archery tournament ? 1000 or just over that?

How much TV exposure (other than hunting shows) do archery venues get? All disiplines.

How many of the people that attend shoots don't already have a bow in their hand?

How many Pro's try to get others in their group to try out their bows? Heck in the 3-D arena they are mostly all shooting the same brands anyway.

BowTech sponsors a 30+ member team, mostly made up of amateurs but there are a couple Pro shooters on the Team too.

It would seem they like to shoot for BowTech and aren't after a big paycheck for it. 

We Team shooters get a free bow, a couple of Team BowTech polo shirts and a hat to wear at our local and national tournaments. How many other companies give amateurs bows to help get the word out? Not too many that I'm aware of.

There's a lot of ways to market and advertise. BowTech just does things different and in some cases better than the others...


----------



## bowranger (Feb 9, 2003)

SOUNDS LIKE WE SHOULD BE CHANGEING THINGS AROUND HERE SO PEOPLE & HUNTERS CAN REGINIZES FOR WHAT WE ARE AND THATS 3D SHOTERS AND HUNTERS.MAY BE THEN THEY CAN START PUTTING THE MONEY INTO THE ARCHERY SPORT SO IT CAN BE IN THE LIME LIGHT OF TELEVISION.INSTEAD PUTTING IT INTO A SPORT OF RIDING A STEAK WITH HORNS OR THAT OTHER SPORT YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ABOUT WITH ALL THOSE INITAILS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

*Way to go BOWTECH....*

...great way to promote the sport...I like seeing those guys riding those "steaks with horns" ...way to think "outside the bun"!!! ...

...some just don't understand BOWTECH...they are raising the "ARCH...in Archery promotion" ...

...now I've got some neighbors with some BULLS if anyone wants to tryout for the PBR tour!!!...me...I'll just be manning the grill and turning "the steaks"...lol...


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter I talked to a guy this weekend at a shoot that was shooting a B/T. I asked him about the team shooter thing and how cool it was that he got a free bow. He told me it was not free. Said he could shoot it all year then he had to give it back or had the option to buy it. Is this true???/


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

Please this is not a Flame but you whiners quit whining and open your wallets. Then you'd have something to ************************* about!!! or take up another sport. Regards David


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Can anyone else answer the question about the coop program?????????


----------



## Jtoth (Feb 12, 2003)

LX, that is a dealer program that Bowtech offers to shop owners. As for the free bow deal I believe it is offered to pro and amatures alike when they're resume is accepted by bowtech.

Correct me if I'm wrong...........


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks jtoth I was just wondering the guy I was shooting with last weekend said he was a "team shooter" for B/T but the bow was not free.They let him have it to shoot the season but at the end of the year he could buy it are he had to give it back. ??????


----------



## Jtoth (Feb 12, 2003)

LX, They give the shop owner a bow for a year and at the end of the year they can send it back or buy it for 50% of dealer cost.

It gets the bow into a very high visiblity position. People ask all the time ..... So what are you shooting


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Jtoth.... Thanks he didnt put it that way just left it like he owed the whole thing if he wanted it. Right now Q2XL in a few weeks a LX. With a shirt,hat and at a GREAT price too


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

LX,

I do not believe the person you talked to was a "Team shooter" for BowTech. Thats not how our program works. He may have been a CO-OP shooter through his local shop. Without getting in to details, he probably got a bow from the local dealer he shoots for at a discount, like most CO-OPs operate. I hope this clears things up.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

pro38

Hey thanks for the info.I figured something like that.Keep hearing about free bows so I thought it was a little funny.So only team shooters.Not co-op shooters. Right?


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

LX,

I'm pretty sure most CO-Ops operate like that. I know the CO-Ops at our shop get a "discount" bow if they are accepted to the program. But I don't think they have the option of giving it back at the end of the season, you all know it can be difficult to sell used bows, especially target bows. I could be wrong on this though.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Why shoot a bowtech when an sl-50 is a superior piece of equipment, I would shhot a bowtech if i didnt know they were the most deceptive arhery company I know of (wc strings incident) sorry my mathews have always shot better than the rest, plus I dont see and 300-58,59 or 60s like my Icon shoots every weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

ICON, what's deceptive about BowTech stating the strings are going to be designated 02 strings? If you assumed WC because they were used in prior years, that's your mistake. As to your personal bow being "a superior piece of equipment", that's absolutely subjective. Any good bow will shoot well in the right hands. I'd say BowTech aims more at 3D, given the speed with generous brace height they generate. The P40 Wheely is new for this year, and I'd say you'll begin to see some at the spots.



> Why shoot a bowtech when an sl-50 is a superior piece of equipment, I would shhot a bowtech if i didnt


..... 

I find this statement


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

ICON,
Just got back from the indoor range where I shot a 54X NFAA 300 round with My BLACK KNIGHT At 278 fps at 61.5 lbs peak draw with 419 gr. 2613`s. I have been sick with flu like symptoms all day and I feel weak so that is probably why I didn`t shoot 59 or 60 X`s. Bring your ICON to the NFAA Indoor Nationals this weekend and shoot the pro3D championships with me. Anybody can talk smack. Ante up w/ the $250 entry fee if you feel froggy enough to jump!   Can`t wait to get my Pro 40 Dually for spots! Archery is fun when you got a good bow isn`t it?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

DeadX, glad to hear of your good luck with your new bow. I think the solid wall and short valley forces back tension and the bows have helped my accuracy. Good luck this weekend!


----------

